# The Ultimate Live-In Martial Arts Camp in Thailand



## ninjaninja (Mar 18, 2008)

by Rick Tew
CMS Master Instructor
Founder of the ultimate martial arts home study program at 
ninjaninja.com.  Visit us for FREE live training around the 
world.
*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]Camp Of Martial Science
                    Martial Arts - Ninja Training, Travel, Self-Help - Outdoor Adventure Camps*[/FONT]

*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]2 Week Ninja Martial Arts Adventure                      Camps - now FREE if you sign up for our Home Study Program at
www.NinjaNinja.com*[/FONT]

*How It Works*​ You'll enter a training program (based on our schedule). If you only want to attend for a few weeks to enhance your life or                                                      improve your skills, that is also possible, we offer per week programs.​
Training in the Martial Science (modern day Ninjitsu)
Adventure Activities (climbing, hiking, rafting, etc.)
Winjitsu and programs like Rick Tew's Memory System
Certification with every level you pass
You may attend CMS any time after registering for our program.  If you can not make it to an upcoming event, simply give us at least 2 weeks notice and we will leave your spot open for a time that is convenient for you to attend.
 *It's a risk free situation. * When you go home you can still take what you learned to make things happen for yourself in the field of martial arts, personal growth, public speaking, training or unique fields like body guarding and stunt work or simply to improve your life and business. 

Whether you want to work as a _consultant_, _instructor_,_ trainer_, _educator_, _industry expert_, _coach_, _author_, _bodyguard_, _stuntman_,_                                                      tour guide_ or even a _professional speaker_if you want to *turn your vacation into your vocation*                                                      then you simply MUST attend our program.​
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]About the College of Martial Science:

The College / Camp of Martial Science (CMS) is a modern Mixed Martial Arts / Ninja Camp focused on personal growth, through outdoor adventure and training in the martial arts. We teach a variety of skills designed to enhance mind, body and spirit. The knowledge gained at CMS is valuable in both life and work. Live - In Travel and Training program in Thailand and the United States. And it is all FREE!

Please visit http://www.ninjaninja.com for more information.

[/FONT]


----------



## exile (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, it's ultimate... _something_, I'll give it that much! :lol:


----------



## Bester (Mar 18, 2008)

Sniff.  Sniff.  Yup, that's "NinJitSu" I smell.  

Either that, or the cat box needs a change bad!

Rick, you're back. Got your morpher fixed finally? Marketing your home brew ninja wannabe program again? You quit this site a while ago after being laughed at and couldn't back up anything asked of you. After you of course spammed the site likea low life scum sucking dirt ball. Your disciple even got his *** banned if I remember right for defending you against the questioning of the folks here with real legitimate training.

For those who don't know what I'm talking about, use the search function.
This site used to have a section for "American NinJitSu" until it was pointed out that most systems that used that misspelling were fraudulant. 

Here's some links to read up on before you waste your money on this "stuff"
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22155&highlight=rick+tew
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19191&highlight=rick+tew
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22104&highlight=rick+tew
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9082&highlight=rick+tew

Save your money and your time and get a book by Dr. Hatsumi.
Even Stephen Hayes is a better choice for legit ninja training.

Or rent some Power Rangers and TMNT and head out to the back yard.
Like Rick did.

It's Morphine Time!


*BANG*


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 18, 2008)

Why is everybody so negitive he is offerring a commodity for those that need it. I applaud you for this anybody that would step out to play in traffic has the respect of those others that have the same mentality. I would like to know if i skip camp and just pay you can I get my BB in a week?

Thank you


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2008)

ninjaninja said:


> The College / Camp of Martial Science (CMS) is a modern Mixed Martial Arts / Ninja Camp


 
In Thailand



ninjaninja said:


> focused on personal growth, through outdoor adventure and training in the martial arts.


 
In Thailand...Ninjas :ninja:and MMA:boxing:... in the land of Muay Thai:idunno:




ninjaninja said:


> In Travel and Training program in Thailand and the United States. And it is all FREE!


 
And it is free too.

alrighty then

Throw in the Thai-Lao Friendship Bridge and I will consider it


----------



## Bester (Mar 18, 2008)

I like the website.

It goes on and on and on and, well, on. Like those "business offers" in the "get wealthy" magazines.  I know his copywriter.

Lookie these
http://millionaireofthemonth.com/index.php
http://www.kahunamindmagic.co.uk/intensives/energysecrets/energysecrets.html

It all smells like what was piled up behinds Uncle B's Barn, baby!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you want to train MMA in Thailand there are actually quite a few good quality places to go, the Bangkok Fight Club is one. My instructor and a couple of our fighters trained there while they were at the Fairtex Camp in Bangkok.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> If you want to train MMA in Thailand there are actually quite a few good quality places to go, the Bangkok Fight Club is one. My instructor and a couple of our fighters trained there while they were at the Fairtex Camp in Bangkok.


 

But what about NINJAS :ninja:I GOTS to know


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 19, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> But what about NINJAS :ninja:I GOTS to know


 
They were disguised as elephants. My instructor said you'd be walking down the street and suddenly... pause for dramatic effect.... there they were suddenly in the street, grey and mysterious with a secret purpose. 

:lol2:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> They were disguised as elephants. My instructor said you'd be walking down the street and suddenly... pause for dramatic effect.... there they were suddenly in the street, grey and mysterious with a secret purpose.
> 
> :lol2:


 
:lol:

Now it all makes perfect sense


----------

